# Haunters wanted



## vthorrorqueen (May 29, 2007)

We're doing our annual halloween haunted house in Central Vermont. We're in need of actors, set designers, set up and tear down people.

All proceeds benefit Vermont National Guard Family Readiness Program


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It's a great cause and if I was in the area I'd help out. Tell us a little about your haunt.


----------

